# Weight loss in third trimester?



## snazz

Anyone else here losing weight in their third trimester?

My doctor weighs me everytime I come in to the clinic and my weight has been dropping...I find my appetite is down these days (I think my uterus is compressing my stomach or something).

My OB doesn't seem to be too concerned, is this normal to be happening? Anyone else here also losing some weight at the end? I read that the baby is supposed to be gaining .5-1 lb a week towards the end :S


----------



## EarthMama

Hi Snazz, how far along are you now?


----------



## snazz

I'm 35 weeks, almost 36


----------



## EarthMama

My guess is since you're not eating a lot due to compressed stomach you are losing some body fat. If your baby is still growing normally, I wouldn't worry. My weight gain is also slowing to a halt, in fact today I could hardly eat anything at all at 29 weeks due to a return of nausea. 

What did your midwife/doctor say?


----------



## thekelly

I was going to ask the same thing! I was the same weight for a month and then I lost a few pounds. I think it's because I can't eat very much at a time, and then in between meals I don't get very hungry. My doctor wasn't concerned when I didn't gain any weight over a few weeks last time I saw her, so I'll see what she says next Wednesday if I still haven't gained any weight (or gained back what I lost) for a month. If neither of our doctors are concerned then it must be normal for some people.


----------



## Cleokatrah

I am 30 weeks and have gained less than 10 pounds overall, thus far. I was sick with nausea the first four months and have had Indigestion/acid reflux since then. However, I was far more concerned about this than my doctor. My baby's development throughout pregnancy has been right on average or slightly over.

When I voice my worries over my lack of weight gain, they ask me about my diet and assure I'm doing fine. I think as long as you pack in the nutrients, your baby gets them just fine. Just make sure you are gettin enough iron, protein, calcium, etc for both your baby's development AND for yourself.


----------



## KjConard

I read it is typical to see a slow down in weight gain and even to lose a pound or two at the end of your pregnancy when you aren't able to eat as much because of the baby. But that was for weeks 36-40. You are close to that so I'm sure it is nothing to worry about especially if your baby is measuring healthy!


----------



## waitandsee

oMG. Thanks for posting this I was wondering the same!!!!

I've been gaining lots of weight and also steadily right from week 8, but during the last 5 weeks my weight has fluctuated and overall even went down!! 
I lost about 9 pounds and now am at the same weight as week 27 :/

Not at all sure what to make out of that or where it is coming from - Dr. says he is not worried because overall weight gain is still at the higher end of the scale, and thinks its from retaining and loosing fluid (have a lot in my legs). Baby is growing well. Diabetician thinks its because I am losing actual weight due to GD diet. I cut down on exercise about 3 weeks ago so maybe muscles becoming fat. 

I am confused and have no idea anymore 8/. Pregnancy is nerve wracking.


----------

